# Case 1070 pto issue



## redmcc (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a Case 1070 that the PTO keeps running when disengaged anyone have any help as to adjustments that can be made?


----------



## brendon (Feb 9, 2013)

Needs a pro brake


----------



## brendon (Feb 9, 2013)

Pto* it's simple to fix, most of my tractors have had it changed


----------



## redmcc (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, and how do you get to the brake? Please and thank you.


----------

